# Paris Expo



## lukejacobs (Aug 26, 2003)

Now Steve Jobs is doing the keynote speech that surely clears up the mystery of what's happened to the new Powerbooks. 

September 16: new 15" Powerbook launch, and upgraded 17" and 12" to be announced.

That's my guess.


----------



## voice- (Aug 26, 2003)

That has also been the guess of most of us for the last months, but I was really hoping they would do it all last tuesday as rumored...

I expect they will also release Panther at the same time...and the powerbooks will be Steve's "one more thing"


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi Luke. 
Steve was there last year, and if I remember right the year before and so on .. for the new stuff, we'll see then. I guess new rabbits from the hat expected.  Are you going to be there?

If someone wants to register for the expo, http://www.apple-expo.com/ - registering online early enough gives free tickets sent to home.


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 26, 2003)

Moo... wait a sec... NEW POWERBOOKS?! Nuuuh Uhhh!!! no no no no no I'll hate Apple for this... I hope no... ah well... so what. I got a damn G4 PowerBook, and I'm all smiley and happy.
Panther prolly will be realeased, MAYBE. I predicted somethime in October or late November. I heard Panther's still buggy as hell... but whatever.
I'm hungry... I'm gonna go eat.


----------



## fryke (Aug 26, 2003)

Check the special Panther forum, machacker... 7B44 is actually very stable.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

I kind of want to install it on my iPod, but then I don't have any legit source of obtaining it ;^)  Anyone get my drift?
How much space does the system take up?  I have about 1.5 - 2 GB Free on my iPod, and I would be willing to clear up space but it would be simpler not to.


----------



## j79 (Aug 26, 2003)

Honestly, I hope Apple releases the new PowerBooks sooner. 
I've convinced two people (both PC users) into purchasing a new PowerBook for college. 
One is leaning for a 17" - the other either 15" or 17" (I think she'd prefer the 15") - only thing holding them back from purchasing (especially the 15") is the update that should be coming (I told them it MIGHT happen last week)

She looked at the 15 compared to the 12 and 17, and could tell that it was outdated.

The guy, I know, will probably purchase a PowerBook. The girl, I'm not so sure if she's willing to wait till Expo for the machines. Especially with school starting soon.


----------



## Randman (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, new PBs. Me want, me want.


----------



## AJaX (Aug 26, 2003)

new 12 inch coming our way, hopefully 1 GHz.


----------



## chevy (Aug 26, 2003)

new screens. and iTunes Music Store Europe. and iTunes Windows beta.


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

New screens!  Now that would be a real rabbit.  Apple hasn't updated their monitor line in years.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

God I was at the store last night and I saw a 23 inch in person and I can never get over how friggin' big they are.  They are HUGE!  They're taller then a MDD G4 and about four times as wide...  23" viewable, thats almost two feet, and then there's about an inch and a half of border.
They look so nice compared to my 15" crt.


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

Heh.  Imagine being able to hook your computer up to a movie projector, and using it with a giant movie screen.  My friend says he did that with Nintendo one time, when he was really young in New York.  His cousin or friend worked at the theater, and he let my friend play Nintendo on the screen.  That would be cool.


----------



## m.jo (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Heh.  Imagine being able to hook your computer up to a movie projector, and using it with a giant movie screen.*



I worked at Primetec during high school, and every Friday (well not every but almost) we would hook up their big ass projector and have a movie or game night. Imagine being able to watch a movie or play games in an IMAX theatre.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 27, 2003)

What would be almost as good as an imax theater?  A dual thirty inch monitor setup with a formac, and a G5 powerbook running it ;^)


----------



## ksv (Aug 27, 2003)

Overheard conversation between Mac user and Apple employee yesterday:
Mac user: I think I'm going to get a 12" PowerBook soon.
Apple guy: You may want to wait until after the Apple Expo...
Mac user: You mean there will be released new models there?
Apple guy: Well, that's an other way of saying it.

I take that as a confirmation


----------



## kazfre (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Ksv:
How sure is this information?


----------



## ksv (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kazfre _
> *Hi Ksv:
> How sure is this information? *



Considering the fact it's been nine months since the last laptop line update, and the iBook and 15" PowerBook haven't seen a redesign in two years, I'd say 90%. It's the "year of the laptops" after all 
And all answers from the Apple people I and others talked to pointed towards a laptop line change or two. I'm eager to know what will happen, though


----------



## voice- (Aug 27, 2003)

Chances are the Apple employee is also just making a qualified guess at the PB change at the Paris Expo, just like we are here. I guess he's out of the loop unless he's some big-shot boss somewhere...

I really hope they have already made these new laptops, and are not doing the G5 thing (announcing, then shipping months later)
I want to have it in my arms 2 weeks after the Expo, tops...


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

That Apple employee now needs to be fired.  LOL...


----------



## mr. k (Aug 27, 2003)

Nah, even employee's at non apple retail stores have the lowdown most of the time.  Just before I got my iMac the salesperson at firsttech (this is back before apple stores even existed) was real coy about it, but said that new iMacs were gonna come out pretty soon.  Maybe one or two months even.  But apple was clearing their retail channels, and there were all kinds of deals on the iMac, so we got it.  This was late november, early december 2001 (?) and MWNY next January is when the lampshades got released :^(  Those computers are really awesome...


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

I meant for leaking information.

Mr. K: It's the ultimate dilemmaolder (outdated?) computer at rock-bottom clearance, or brand-shpankin' new awesomenish at a premium price?  My dad went for the former; he just got a dual 867 G4 windtunnel for $900 to replace his upgraded 7300 (with a 400 Mhz G3 inside) because it wouldn't work with his DSL service.  Nice machine...


----------



## mr. k (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, I've loved this computer for a few years now... but it's so old!  I wanna get into some lucrative buisness and then get a powerbook and a 30" cinema display!  But I'll live, this rock serves me well, even if it does it slowly.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *It's the "year of the laptops" after all
> *



What I want to know is, what could they possibly do to the laptop line that would make it bigger news than the G5?  G5 laptops??  That would definatly be an amazing accomplishment.  Perhaps IBM has made a moble version of the PPC970 like Intel has done with the Centrino.


----------



## voice- (Aug 28, 2003)

G5 laptops worry me....they will prolly ship in December if they are announced September...


----------



## ksv (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain Code _
> *What I want to know is, what could they possibly do to the laptop line that would make it bigger news than the G5?  G5 laptops??  That would definatly be an amazing accomplishment.  Perhaps IBM has made a moble version of the PPC970 like Intel has done with the Centrino. *



I don't know why they shouldn't make a G5 laptop. I heard some Apple guy said there wouldn't be G5 laptops for a long while yet, something which I do not believe as they _never_ answer such questions that directly.
The G5 actually dissipates less heat than the G4 per MHz already.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *I don't know why they shouldn't make a G5 laptop. I heard some Apple guy said there wouldn't be G5 laptops for a long while yet, something which I do not believe as they never answer such questions that directly.
> The G5 actually dissipates less heat than the G4 per MHz already. *



Yeah, they are cooler at the same clock rate, but I think they are hotter than the G4's at their current clock rate.

That could have just been that guy's opinion as some people act as if what they say is fact even when it's not 

But, I really can't think of what else they could do to make the laptops bigger news than the G5 Powermacs if they don't put G5s in the Powerbooks.


----------



## ksv (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain Code _
> *Yeah, they are cooler at the same clock rate, but I think they are hotter than the G4's at their current clock rate.
> 
> That could have just been that guy's opinion as some people act as if what they say is fact even when it's not
> ...



Well, there was talk about OLED displays and stuff. But I can only see an LCD Engineer job available, nothing else display related.
Go G5 PowerBook


----------



## voice- (Aug 28, 2003)

G5 powerbook is most welcome if they have it ready the day they reveal it. If they do it the powermac way, no powerbook will be sold during September, October or November...


----------



## magpie (Aug 29, 2003)

A G5 powerbook would be nice. I have the luxury of not needing it this second, so if they don't ship 'til Dec that suits me fine as I wont need to order until Jan anyway!  

Hopefully they will at least bring the 15" onto the same level as the 12" & 17" as a 15" would do me fine, but the enhanced spec (excluding the screen) of the 17" would suit me better.


----------



## voice- (Aug 29, 2003)

Well, I needed it 2 weeks ago, I'm holding on cause I'm waiting for the update...no matter what is announced in Paris, I'm ordering ASAP


----------



## DJ Dylan (Sep 9, 2003)

Apple announcing a new 12" Powerbook just agravates me, I JUST bought my 12" like 3 months ago!!!!


----------



## ksv (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ Dylan _
> *Apple announcing a new 12" Powerbook just agravates me, I JUST bought my 12" like 3 months ago!!!! *



Then ya broke the computer purchase rule #1 - when buying new stuff, order only right after a new model has been announced or released


----------

